# Story from UK BBC News - mobile nest



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Birds choose sewage van for nest

*Water company bosses have taken a maintenance van off the road after a family of nesting birds was discovered.
*
The pied wagtails made their home in a tiny space between the radiator and front grill of a Ford Ranger, used daily to monitor a sewage works.

They were spotted by pigeon fancier John Wilson, who works at Northumbrian Water's Stressholme sewage treatment works, near Darlington.

The van will stay out of use until the brood, including five young, fly off.

The vehicle usually travels about 25 miles a day on routine pumping station inspection and maintenance duties.

Cold eggs

Mr Wilson, a production operator at the treatment works, said: "We have obviously been driving very carefully as we haven't broken the eggs!

"The warmth under the bonnet must have stopped the eggs getting cold when the parents couldn't sit on the nest.

"We take the van out most days and always park it in the same place in the yard, but you would have thought they would have abandoned the nest when it kept disappearing.

"The birds have struggled this far and now we have found the nest we have decided to help them finish rearing their young by not using the vehicle."

The Stressholme works, on the banks of the River Skerne, serves Darlington and surrounding villages with sewage treatment.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for posting this delightful story John.  

Congratulations to John Wilson for his wonderful discovery & many thanks to the 'higher ups' for thinking of the birds safety & welfare first & foremost.  

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

John, wonderful story-leave it to a pigeon fancier to have an eye for birds  .
I'm very impressed w/this company's management for making arrangements for the babies to fledge by leaving the truck in the yard after becoming aware of the situation. Thanks for sharing.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This is the type of story that can bring a tear to my eyes. Wonderful, John and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing this warm, fuzzy story.  

I also applaud John Wilson for respecting the nest and allowing the truck to remain stationery until the family can move out and about.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Great news! How heartwarming! John Wilson is sure one of the good guys!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a wonderful story! I got a call from Southern California Edison (power company) yesterday asking if I would take in a "number" of baby sparrows that were found in their Murietta facility. If I understood correctly, there were a bunch of nests located in places that were either unsafe for the birds or that would cause damage to the equipment. Just how many a "number" is won't be known until they arrive .. I have visions of dozens and really hope I am wrong. Anyway, I thought this was a commendable action by the power company .. they are delivering the baby birds to boot!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, a few years back we had the same thing happen only it was the phone company. They personally delivered, I think it was 4 baby bluebirds, and later sent us $50 gift certificates for seed. There are some great people working with these big utilities.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

So Nice To Hear Some Good News About Companies For A Change!!! :d


----------

